# ATAPI-6 Bridge Controller Driver



## JohnSp (Feb 2, 2008)

Good afternoon. I have a Rocstor Rocpro 800-AV External USB Hard Drive. I plug it into the USB Port but I can not access it. Rocstor says I don't need a driver but the unit does not appear in my drive listings. It appears to my system as an ATAPI-6 Bridge Controller... but I can't find a driver to link it to Windows 2000. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------

